# Wooden Clock-Making Books



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've just been having a look around and came across these books. I thought they may be of some interest to fellow members.

The first has 31 projects, one of witch is a wooden clock, with instructions and plans;

https://rapidshare.com/files/1492588947/Wooden_Clocks_31_Favorite_Projects___Patterns__Scroll_Saw_Woodworking___Crafts_Book_.rar

The second is purely different models of wooden clocks, again pictures instructions and plans;

https://rapidshare.com/files/1090076750/Wooden_Clocks.rar

Does anyone else have ebooks that relate to watch/clock making? Is there any interest if I locate further books?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Feenix

I am certainly very interested but also very strapped for time. I can't download these at the moment, out of the country using my work's PC and they get a bit precious about downloads, but look forward to reading them when I get home.

Burnt my fingers a year or 2 ago in buying one 'scroll saw' clock book. Turned out they were just face patterns to put a quartz movement behind.

Edited for spooling mistooks


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I know the book you mean, I found it myself whilst finding these.

I know what you mean about downloading, and as books go these aren't small files. One is just over ten meg and the '31 clocks' one is over thirty meg. I'm sure they'll still be obtainable when you are ready for them. :angel_not:


----------

